# Euro 5 to Euro 6 Conversion



## Ed on Toast (Aug 22, 2022)

In these times of expanding 'Clean Air Zones'  I have recently taken on a nice project, based around a 2011 VW Caddy.

So, oh wise ones, what do folk know about converting a Euro 5 to a Euro 6 compliant.

What it involves?
What kind of cost is involved?
DIY or Pro-fit?
Other great answers to questions have not even asked, yet


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 22, 2022)

My understanding is that such categories depend only OEM (ie when first made) any improvents cannot change the OEM.
However I await correction by those who may KNOW !


----------



## Robmac (Aug 22, 2022)

Seems it can be done Ed;









						All about Euro 5 to Euro 6 conversion and how it can save your money
					

In general, it’s much easier to convert a diesel vehicle from Euro 5 to Euro 6 than it is with a petrol one. Read the guide for rest.



					www.wheelsinpak.com


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 22, 2022)

I looked into it a while back and general consensus was sell the 5 and buy a 6... 

Issues around actually getting it certified in any meaningful way to get it classed a 6. 
And software to sort as well as hardware 

Things MAY have changed BUT it's often the way with these things... 
Like fitting aircon to a none aircon van


----------



## Ed on Toast (Aug 22, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Seems it can be done Ed;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Rob, seems it is possible then


----------



## mark61 (Aug 22, 2022)

The job can certainly be done, but according to a mate who has looked into it, TFL won't be accepting any aftermarket conversions of 5 to 6.

I've not looked into it myself.


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 22, 2022)

Ed seems my warning is "sad". Strange but true !
Pity I bothered !
Now that is sad.


----------



## Ed on Toast (Aug 22, 2022)

jagmanx said:


> Ed seems my warning is "sad". Strange but true !
> Pity I bothered !
> Now that is sad.


No, just me sad, as my project might stumble at the first hurdle. I am grateful you posted


----------



## colinm (Aug 22, 2022)

I think you will need to find a company to do and certify the work.
https://www.hjs.com/en/uk/  seem to be the company who are most likely to do a VW, and AFAIK Cybrand do their work in UK.


----------



## Ed on Toast (Aug 22, 2022)

Very interesting, thank you


----------



## 1807truckman (Aug 22, 2022)

Just copied this from the London LEZ website.

Ways to meet the LEZ standards​London road user charging​Sign inCreate account
If your vehicle doesn't meet the Low Emission Zone (LEZ) emissions standards, there are things you may be able to do.
Replace your vehicle​You could upgrade to a newer vehicle that meets the standards or an electric vehicle. Find out more about replacing your vehicle.
Retrofit your vehicle​Check your vehicle to see if it meets the LEZ emissions standards. If it doesn't, you may be able to retrofit your vehicle with emissions reduction technology.
Emissions reduction technology​Emissions reduction technologies include:

Selective catalytic reduction, which reduces NOx emissions
Replacement Euro VI engines
Converting a vehicle to electric power
Retrofit technologies need to be approved by the Clean Vehicle Retrofit Accreditation Scheme (CVRAS). This government scheme, funded by Defra, establishes common standards for all Clean Air Zone cities.
CVRAS has certified emissions reduction technologies for certain buses, coaches, HGVs, and refuse vehicles.
As retrofits need to be calibrated to specific vehicle models, and not all vehicles can be covered. We expect more conversions to be available in the future.
Information about the retrofit process and a list of suppliers is on the CVRAS website.
Even if your vehicle has been fitted with emissions reduction technology, it may take up to seven days after installation for your vehicle record to update. If after seven days our vehicle checker continues to show your vehicle as chargeable, please check that your retrofit manufacturer has notified us of the installation.
Until our vehicle checker shows your vehicle as non-chargeable, you must continue to pay the LEZ daily charge when driving in the zone. These charges are non-refundable.
Vans and diesel particulate filters​Note that installing a filter does *not *guarantee your vehicle will meet these LEZ standards or the ULEZ standards.
Information for manufacturers and fitters​To offer approved devices and services, manufacturers and fitters must be accredited by the Clean Vehicle Retrofit Accreditation Scheme (CVRAS).


----------



## mark61 (Aug 22, 2022)

1807truckman said:


> Just copied this from the London LEZ website.
> 
> Ways to meet the LEZ standards​London road user charging​Sign inCreate account
> If your vehicle doesn't meet the Low Emission Zone (LEZ) emissions standards, there are things you may be able to do.
> ...



Aftermarket mods were allowed for LEZ, but my understanding is they are not for ULEZ.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Aug 23, 2022)

Ed on Toast said:


> In these times of expanding 'Clean Air Zones'  I have recently taken on a nice project, based around a 2011 VW Caddy.
> 
> So, oh wise ones, what do folk know about converting a Euro 5 to a Euro 6 compliant.
> 
> ...


A bit silly worrying about Euro6  It's Euro7 you need to think about


----------



## 2cv (Aug 23, 2022)

Euro 7 will be introduced in 2025 and may include technology to vary emissions according to vehicle location and also to continually monitor remotely a vehicles emissions.


----------



## gasgas (Aug 23, 2022)

Ways to meet the LEZ standards​London road user charging​Sign inCreate account
If your vehicle doesn't meet the Low Emission Zone (LEZ) emissions standards, there are things you may be able to do.

Replace your vehicle​You could upgrade to a newer vehicle that meets the standards or an electric vehicle. Find out more about replacing your vehicle.

Retrofit your vehicle​
*They have left out one option:*
What I would do:
Keep your van. Shift out of London and don't go back. That, in fact is what I did do as soon as I could when I used to live and work there.


"A bit silly worrying about Euro6  It's Euro7 you need to think about "
Not to mention Euro 8, 9, 10, . . . . . .22.
Fact: (according to an MP speaking in the House of Commons) "there are more electric vehicle charging points in the City of Westminster than there are in the whole of Scotland."
So while all the MPs and Mayoral entourage are swanning around in sponsored electric vehicles they are denying mobility to ordinary people. I was in Germany for the last two months and my Euro 4Transit was fine for everywhere I went, and indeed most German cars have the green emissions sticker like mine. In Germany you can buy a €9 ticket which entitles you to unlimited travel on all buses, trams and trains (except intercity trains) for the month. Also in the Dunkirk area, all buses are free, for everyone. That doesn't help if you want do own and run a motorhome in London but it does show what a shambles this country is in when it comes to efforts to reduce emissions.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 23, 2022)

I worked on an ex London Ambulance a while ago, it had been modified for Euro something or other with a DPF and Adblue system. Unfortunately the decommissioning vandals had chopped out all the controlling electronics under the drivers seat and it ran terribly badly. I think it was way too expensive to revert it back to standard and was probably scrapped.


----------



## colinm (Aug 23, 2022)

As an occasional visitor to central London I must say it is really starting to pay off. Go back before the LEZ and congestion charges, and on return home I would put all my clothes in the wash to to get rid of that 'London Smell', also I would usually have a sore throat and blocked nose, the air quality is much better now.


----------



## Geek (Aug 23, 2022)

Anything is possible, but not necessarily sensible. Retrofitting a vehicle to meet Euro 6 stanards is one thing (my brother's elderly diesel car passes Euro6 emission standards, but is certainly not even Euro 5 officially). Getting a retrofitted vehicle approved is a completely different can of worms. The London LEZ would only consider retrofits done by their approved (ie overpriced) companies and the vehicle neeed annual inspections thereafter.

I think it makes more sense to buy a new van or to wait for viable hydrogen conversions.


----------



## Petes (Nov 1, 2022)

For me its the difference between finding another 20k to update my van to a Euro6 van and not getting a van that compares with what I have now or spending 6K to convert it to Euro 6.
I know where my money is going.


----------

